# 37 Gallon Brackish Column Tank



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Noooo MTS here....

Picked up the Marineland 37G column over the weekend for $52 ($15 credit and tank was $60 to begin with!) since my partner wants a community type brackish tank.

Stand was made of about $10 worth of leftover wood from the 65G stand.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a nice looking setup. What to do plan to stock in it?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks  I'm still up in the air about stocking options... gobies... puffers... ideas? I'm liking the figure 8 puffers, just have to track them down


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

More photo's!

Substrate is 30 lbs. of Caribsea's aragonite (I think I need more), the filter is an Aquaclear 70. The aragonite was cheapest at Petsmart (go figure), $22 for the bag and the AC70 was on sale for $44.99 there! After the credit (thanks to the Stealth Pro leaking in my 65G) it was about $30. Heater is either the 150 watt Jager or the 150 watt Stealth.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd pull the Stealth and leave the Ebo Jager. I'm sure you've seen the threads.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'd pull the Stealth and leave the Ebo Jager. I'm sure you've seen the threads.


Point one for you! Out comes the Stealth


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

cant wait to see this going  are you planning on a riparium of sorts?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank What SG are you going to keep the tank at? There are a few different fish you could go with in that tank for sure. Figure 8's are awesome as are knight goby's,dragon goby's, bumble bee goby's, orange chromides, molly's. If you need any help feel free to shoot me a message. One thing I would strongly suggest is investing in a refractometer instead of using a hydrometer, they are way more acurate.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Like 2wheelsx2 suggested, I pulled the stealth heater and have been running the ebo. The decorative rock I got in a trade (thanks Laurie!), as well as the plants. 
SG is at 1.005 currently, slowly raising it as much as everyone seems to be happy.

Spot the inhabitants?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks pretty neat. Not a brackish guy so I have no idea what the fish are. Are those puffers?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice bumble bee gobies and puffers. 

Fraser Aquarium had bumble bee gobies on sale at 3 or 4 for 9.99 yesterday(sorry, can't remember which but I remember thinking that it was a good deal)


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice bumble bee gobies and puffers. 

Fraser Aquarium had bumble bee gobies on sale at 3 or 4 for 9.99 yesterday(sorry, can't remember which but I remember thinking that it was a good deal)  + I saw some awesome monos and lyretail black mollies at Aquariums West


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool tank, i <3 gobies


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tank!

I spotted your puffers right away, found it much harder to spot the gobies. That's a nice setup -- lots of viewing area, very sturdy stand, and an interesting aquascape. The plants look like they're thriving in the brackish water, and the whole thing seems bright and cheerful and definitely not boring. Do you find it difficult to mix brackish water? Did you build the stand yourself?

I'd like to try puffers one day: I might change one of my nano Munster endler tanks into a puffer tank, if I can convince myself that I could do a good job with them. (Freshwater, though; brackish sounds pretty challenging)


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Beautiful tank!
> 
> I spotted your puffers right away, found it much harder to spot the gobies. That's a nice setup -- lots of viewing area, very sturdy stand, and an interesting aquascape. The plants look like they're thriving in the brackish water, and the whole thing seems bright and cheerful and definitely not boring. Do you find it difficult to mix brackish water? Did you build the stand yourself?
> 
> I'd like to try puffers one day: I might change one of my nano Munster endler tanks into a puffer tank, if I can convince myself that I could do a good job with them. (Freshwater, though; brackish sounds pretty challenging)


you can do pea puffers Maureen they arent hard at all and theyre really cute, worth a try


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

There's currently 4 knight gobies, 6 (I think) bumble bee's, 1 GSP and 1 F8 puffer. Thinking the GSP will have to be rehomed even though neither puffer show signs of aggression. The knight gobies are a different story.

You should definitely try puffers Maureen, they're entertaining as heck! The plants are... ask Stuart, I gave him a list of plants that do well in brackish water and he showed up with them 

I don't find it's hard to maintain the tank as of yet, but it hasn't been running for too long. It was my partner who built the stand after watching my friend make a few for us! So much cheaper than buying one! $90 got us the stand for the 65G, 26G and 37G!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

lol! I didn't see most of your gobies and I saw more puffers than there really were, so ... um... once a newbie, forever and ever a newbie, I guess, no matter how many tanks you have.

I think that I will give a puffer or two a try. I can use an 8 or 12 gallon. I think Mferko is suggesting pea puffers.

$90 for 3 strong stands? Outstanding! Being able to build a sturdy aquarium stand probably rates high on the wish list of desirable attributes in a partner for most BCA members. Even higher than being able to make chocolate chip cookies.

The knight gobies seem to be aptly named, as they are duelling with each other.



Grete_J said:


> There's currently 4 knight gobies, 6 (I think) bumble bee's, 1 GSP and 1 F8 puffer. Thinking the GSP will have to be rehomed even though neither puffer show signs of aggression. The knight gobies are a different story.
> 
> You should definitely try puffers Maureen, they're entertaining as heck! The plants are... ask Stuart, I gave him a list of plants that do well in brackish water and he showed up with them
> 
> I don't find it's hard to maintain the tank as of yet, but it hasn't been running for too long. It was my partner who built the stand after watching my friend make a few for us! So much cheaper than buying one! $90 got us the stand for the 65G, 26G and 37G!


----------

